
Show HN: Push weather alerts for your apps in minutes - RealCasually
http://pushweatheralerts.com
======
RealCasually
Hello HN!

This is a service I've written to send push NWS severe weather alerts for iOS
apps (for now). It also allows you to set a time of day to get a daily
forecast powered by Dark Sky over push. I'll be launching it soon, but wanted
to see what you all think or recommend!

